
Linux Benchmark Scripts and Tools - ashitlerferad
https://github.com/haydenjames/bench-scripts
======
brendangregg
This includes known-to-be-misleading microbenchmark tools.

~~~
ignoramous
Hi Brendan,

I see you maintain a list of tools for Linux on your blog [0]. Many thanks for
that.

[0]
[http://www.brendangregg.com/linuxperf.html](http://www.brendangregg.com/linuxperf.html)

------
LogicX
[https://serverscope.io/](https://serverscope.io/) has a similar compilation
of tests it runs. Would be interested to hesr commentary on how their choices
compare.

------
rmorey
Neat list, thanks!

